# L. Bernstein unanswered question lecture



## Mani (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi,
I have a serious question about Leonard Bernstein's lectures at harvard. the unanswered question. 
I've found something in the section nomber 2, which I think is a mistake.
As I'm translating it to another language so I need to make sure about it.
Thanks for any help

Mani


----------



## GiulioCesare (Apr 9, 2013)

We'd love to help, but I think it would be best if you posed your question a bit more precisely... What exactly is what you think is a mistake?


----------

